# Unintentionally hot comments



## SchubbyBelly93 (Nov 23, 2020)

The wife has unintentionally gained
some quarantine weight (yay!). She knows I love her body and had no problem with the 20 (-ish) pounds she put on being stuck at home, but she's not really a fan.
When she brings it up I cant help but get a little turned on though. She says things like:
"I can only wear your hoodies now, all of mine are too small"

"Are you kidding me?! My fat ass wont fit in that!"

"This shirt's also too tight, you can straight up see my belly button"

"I gotta upgrade my jeans because my ass is too big "

Y'all can see where I'm going with this. But I wanted to ask, what was your unintentionally hot weight-related comment? Something someone said not trying to turn you on but did.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 25, 2020)

mine... there has been plenty of discussions with the wife about not having enough room in the closet due to the fact that most of her clothes or at least a lot of it dont fit. so one very fine morning i was at the office and i receive a message, a photo, with lots of clothes that she was ready to give away because 'i do not think i will be that size ever again' that was super hot. she was a bit sad but the gain has been significant and its been almost 5 years and there is no going back i hope. was not the best comment for the moment but i was hoping she gains a lot this winter...


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 27, 2020)

SchubbyBelly93 said:


> The wife has unintentionally gained
> some quarantine weight (yay!). She knows I love her body and had no problem with the 20 (-ish) pounds she put on being stuck at home, but she's not really a fan.
> When she brings it up I cant help but get a little turned on though. She says things like:
> "I can only wear your hoodies now, all of mine are too small"
> ...



What did you say? I bet she would have appreciated some positive response or possibly something that would make her laugh.

I made some response comments above... what do you think?


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't remember any specific responses to be honest. Of course I am always supportive and let her know how much i love her body! But again she isn't a fan of the extra weight and I don't want her to feel like I'm pushing her to gain or anything, so i usually just laugh it off and say "you know i dont mind blah blah blah"
You are absolutely right on the tight shirt comment though! Its tight and rides up her belly when she sits so it's definitely staying in the closet and it's for my eyes only.


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Dec 2, 2020)

extra_m13 said:


> mine... there has been plenty of discussions with the wife about not having enough room in the closet due to the fact that most of her clothes or at least a lot of it dont fit. so one very fine morning i was at the office and i receive a message, a photo, with lots of clothes that she was ready to give away because 'i do not think i will be that size ever again' that was super hot. she was a bit sad but the gain has been significant and its been almost 5 years and there is no going back i hope. was not the best comment for the moment but i was hoping she gains a lot this winter...


I expect my wife to run into this too! She's got a lot of clothes that were getting a little snug before covid, i can't wait to see what they look like now. Maybe make a night of trying on her 'too small' clothes!


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 2, 2020)

the key i guess is to have an emotionally balanced partner who can accept gains when they come. now she has gone crazy and want to have a balloon in the stomach , oh my...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 16, 2020)

My (then) GF threw a party and she has a LOT of friends. At the height of the music, conversation, libations, etc, I saw her standing with her girlfriends next to the table and chairs. She put a leg up on the chair - she was wearing short-shorts - and said "Look how big I'm getting!" and grabbed the fat on her thigh and shook it. There was a collective and benevolent "Wow!" She had no idea I was watching and dying...omg, so cute an' sexy...


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Dec 17, 2020)

A recent development in the list of unintentionally hot things my wife has told me: "I sat on this bench and heard a loud crack"

I investigated and lo and behold there were 2 cracks in the wood right in the middle of our bench! Most likely just cheap, crappy materials and poor construction (thanks HomeGoods). She's maybe 170, so not unbearable for a bench, but still pretty hot that I had to reinforce it so we could sit on it again.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 17, 2020)

SchubbyBelly93 said:


> A recent development in the list of unintentionally hot things my wife has told me: "I sat on this bench and heard a loud crack"
> 
> I investigated and lo and behold there were 2 cracks in the wood right in the middle of our bench! Most likely just cheap, crappy materials and poor construction (thanks HomeGoods). She's maybe 170, so not unbearable for a bench, but still pretty hot that I had to reinforce it so we could sit on it again.



Ahhhh so you made a wise crack!


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Dec 30, 2020)

Now that I'm writing them down, the unintentionally hot comments just keep coming! Recently my wife told me that for her upcoming birthday, i should get her a whole dairy queen ice cream cake. The hottest part was she told me she didnt want to share it with any guests, it would just be for us. How many of you think i could turn it into some birthday belly rubs while feeding her ice cream cake?


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 31, 2020)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> My (then) GF threw a party and she has a LOT of friends. At the height of the music, conversation, libations, etc, I saw her standing with her girlfriends next to the table and chairs. She put a leg up on the chair - she was wearing short-shorts - and said "Look how big I'm getting!" and grabbed the fat on her thigh and shook it. There was a collective and benevolent "Wow!" She had no idea I was watching and dying...omg, so cute an' sexy...


They were just jealous. I would be! Green with envy. I need those fat thighs puffing out of my shorts, damn it!


----------



## curtis (Jan 5, 2021)

Early New Year's Eve I visited a long-time friend of mine to drop off a check for her non-profit arts organization and to chat for a wee while out on her porch. While discussing the various ongoing ramifications and fatigue from the pandemic, she offers up how she can't stop gaining weight from stress eating. (I had certainly noticed this summer that she had taken to wearing these formless, over-sized jumpsuits that she had been fabricating.)

Subsequently, we have exchanged a few texts the last few days where she has repeatedly brought up her weight gain. One time she gave it a number -- 20 pounds -- a decidedly _conservative_ estimate in my eyes. Today she complained again about gaining "a lot of weight and I don't feel good about that."

I offered "There are far _worse_ things than weight gain — are you experiencing any health-related issues?" She replied "Not yet, but it will bring health issues later if not controlled."

Then she dropped the bomb.

"I am technically considered obese.
I have to stop or control drinking because it causes other issues like acid reflux, and then the overwhelming and uncontrolled desire to eat cheese and pretzels until 1am..."

Kinda hot. I mean, not the acid reflux particularly, but the uncontrolled desire part -- oh yeah.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 5, 2021)

EmilyEW said:


> They were just jealous. I would be! Green with envy. I need those fat thighs puffing out of my shorts, damn it!



Yes, it was one of those moments. Another of her girlfriends, her BFF actually, at a later time, when they hadn't seen each other for two years, came over, smiled and said "You got big, mama!"


----------



## EmilyEW (Jan 6, 2021)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Yes, it was one of those moments. Another of her girlfriends, her BFF actually, at a later time, when they hadn't seen each other for two years, came over, smiled and said "You got big, mama!"


Love compliments like this.


----------



## Frogman (Jan 7, 2021)

I had to go to a medical clinic awhile back. This cute, friendly, petite girl processed my intake but forgot to ask my weight. So she asked. I lied and said: “225 pounds” (I was at least 240). She replied: “225 pounds... *perfect*.”

I’m sure she didn’t _mean_ anything by it, but I still like to imagine she was an undercover FFA.


----------



## 750volts (Jan 29, 2021)

I was at a crowded bar, with a very densely packed crowd around the bar area, (before Covid) and I overheard a conversation between a bloke trying his hardest to chat this very fat Welsh lady up near the back. "He goes to her 'would you like a drink, she says "yes", he says "you'll have to come with me to show me what you want" she points to the crowd round the bar and says loudly and almost with seeming pride "I'm too fat to get into there, you'll have to get it for me"


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 30, 2021)

SchubbyBelly93 said:


> Now that I'm writing them down, the unintentionally hot comments just keep coming! Recently my wife told me that for her upcoming birthday, i should get her a whole dairy queen ice cream cake. The hottest part was she told me she didnt want to share it with any guests, it would just be for us. How many of you think i could turn it into some birthday belly rubs while feeding her ice cream cake?




haha I had a girlfriend who I brought food to every time I visited - either takeout, or groceries for her fridge or, one time, a lasagna meant for 8. The only thing is her roommate was a BBW too and would always help herself to what I brought over. So my GF got a little fridge for her room so she could keep all my treats for herself. 

And she ate that whole lasagna by herself, in a day.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 21, 2021)

EmilyEW said:


> Love compliments like this.


Yes, and she said it with such love. I remember when she blew out the inner thighs in BOTH legs of her jeans, just ripped them to shreds, and how funny she thought it was. I think she just had a blast meeting a guy who let her just EAT. And eat and eat, and grow fatter and fatter, and both of us loving it. I could say more but I'll leave it at that. In fact, I just sent her a box yesterday with a Toblerone, about 40 KitKats and another package of the type of caramel chocolates I know she loves, along with a card. We're not together any more, but we still stay in pretty close touch. I picture her opening it and a big smile and I'll get the nicest text back. Which is all i want, is for you to smile, be happy for a moment, and know there is someone out there who is thinking of you.


----------



## Rob hudson (Mar 21, 2021)

My last girlfriend bought some dresses online. She told me, "I can't get these over my belly." My, so hot hearing that.

Or just hearing your woman say something like "I can't fit into this booth." It's kind of a proud moment. I have a woman too big for the normal world lol.


----------



## Jayaplump (Mar 28, 2021)

For me it's been comments from my partner's mother..I used to be very thin when I first met my partner and put on a lot since..especially over quarantine... My partner's mother comments about how nicely I've filled out and says I've got a lovely figure now and is glad I'm "finally eating well". She always serves me huge portions too lol and i can't help but feel that lil twinge of like, turned on but also a bit embarassed that my gain was so noticeable whenever she says it.


----------



## Tad (Mar 28, 2021)

During the spell of unseasonable warm weather last week, my wife dug out her favorite pair of capris from the back of her dresser, and just before putting them on paused and said "I hope they fit!" (they did, but that she figured she'd put on weight was still hot to me)


----------



## Rob hudson (Mar 28, 2021)

I remember another one. It was a small incident, but it got me fired up and the results were predictable. My then-girlfriend and I were making our bed and she got stuck between it in the wall. She said something like, "damn my ass is big." And you can guess what happened thereafter.


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Mar 30, 2021)

Jayaplump said:


> For me it's been comments from my partner's mother..I used to be very thin when I first met my partner and put on a lot since..especially over quarantine... My partner's mother comments about how nicely I've filled out and says I've got a lovely figure now and is glad I'm "finally eating well". She always serves me huge portions too lol and i can't help but feel that lil twinge of like, turned on but also a bit embarassed that my gain was so noticeable whenever she says it.



That's awesome to hear she approves! quarantine did a number on my waistline too, mother in laws cooking certainly helped


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 2, 2021)

My wife gained 25 lbs in the last 15 months. She recently said to me that her butt had gotten so fat. I smiled and replied that I loved her butt! Not that I hadn’t noticed that growth before


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 6, 2021)

Here are a few from my wife over the years; 
Keep in mind she is not really Fat.....yet but for 5’3” 175-180 lbs. but is very very chunky and curvy and can pack on a good 20+ lbs. and really change things from chunky to Choooonnky!

“It’s tough moving all this extra weight around”

“I’m becoming a Big girl”

“I don’t think this dessert is gonna hurt anything, I am already Fat”

Listening to her move from side to side and settle down in bed and then breathing heavy after she had recently gained a bunch of weight.....I then ask “Everything good”....she then says catching her breath “your Fat wife is tired and out of breath trying to get comfortable”. 

She definitely knows what these statements must do to me.....but in a literal sense they are all very tame and true which almost makes it that much more arousing.


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Jun 24, 2021)

Another quick update.
Wife was telling me about a conversation with a friends of hers. 
Her friend said "Did you see [other friend] at the wedding? Maybe shes pregnant, she had a little pooch going"
My wife jokingly told me "And i have a big pooch going! (while grabbing her belly and giving it a little shake) it doesnt always mean pregnant"


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 10, 2021)

Have to admit, a lot of online celebrities and other public personalities complaining about the weight they put on during the pandemic has me all Sweating Bullets Gif >.> Gotta reign in my inner pervert.


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 11, 2021)

me: I can't wait to have a nice relaxing massage
masseuse: Normally I ask you lay face down, can you do that?


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 13, 2021)

My partner when he got a new shirt in a bigger size because 'the rest aren't fitting properly anymore '
Bemoaning the size of his belly
Squishing his belly and complaining that it's getting in the way
Complaining about his 'fat ass' or not being able to reach stuff 
Worrying about outdoor chairs at a restaurant because he thinks they may not be strong enough 
DAMN!


----------



## gythaogg (Jul 26, 2021)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Have to admit, a lot of online celebrities and other public personalities complaining about the weight they put on during the pandemic has me all Sweating Bullets Gif >.> Gotta reign in my inner pervert.


Saaaame here. Completely torn between “Hey hang on, why are you putting yourself down for surviving an awful year as best you could?” and “Oh interesting, tell me more about how much you’ve stacked on…”


----------



## SchubbyBelly93 (Sep 3, 2021)

Another unintentionally hot comment update!
Wife was accidentally wearing the same thing as her cousin (a new mom) at a family gathering. She remarked how comfortable the top was and her cousin said its the only thing that fits her now. Later, just to me my wife said "its the only thing that fits me too and i didnt just have a baby"


----------

